# normais climatologicas de Leiria....



## geographica (16 Jun 2008 às 21:23)

olá, 
isto pode parecer um pouco estranho, mas estou em fase de iniciação nestas andanças e não tenho ainda auele savoir faire....
será que alguém me cederia a informação de onde encontrar as normais climatologicas de leiria? ou pelo menos de algures nos arredores?....  
mil obrigadas!


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2008 às 12:12)

geographica disse:


> olá,
> isto pode parecer um pouco estranho, mas estou em fase de iniciação nestas andanças e não tenho ainda auele savoir faire....
> será que alguém me cederia a informação de onde encontrar as normais climatologicas de leiria? ou pelo menos de algures nos arredores?....
> mil obrigadas!



Olá *geographica*!
Bem-vinda ao fórum!

Em relação às normais climáticas de Leiria, acho que vai ser um pouco dificil arranja-las visto que ao que parece a estação do IM não estava a dar valores fiáveis. Não sei se alguém aqui no fórum te pode ajudar com normais anteriores a 60-91.

No entanto, e se quiseres acompanhar mais ou menos a evolução do tempo aí na tua região, penso que a estação meteorológica que existe mais perto de ti e em funcionamento é a de Monte real!

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08540.html

Também no wunderground existe uma estação mesmo em Leiria:
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILEIRIAL1


----------

